# Does your FBO / Leaky Gas actually stop sometimes ?



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

On the rare occasion I get a complete BM and have no anxiety you notice that the reactions and coughing etc stop

Anyone else ?


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Fecal and flatulance incontinence are symptoms, not disorders. It could be as simple as a keyhole defect caused by enlarged hemorrhoids or weak sphincter muscles. Get a diagnosis, take appropriate meassures on the disorder.

I know from my own experience, trying to actively hold in flatulance will make it so you actually release it. I think it is similar to when amateurs attempt anal sex and they end up getting the urge to defecate.

I imagine if you're young and still growing, things would heal properly. Another theory we have is indirect strengthening by exercise on the rest of the body.

Try to stop analyzing other people's reactions and coughs, it's not reliable and it's not going to help you in any way mentally.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Candide said:


> Fecal and flatulance incontinence are symptoms, not disorders. It could be as simple as a keyhole defect caused by enlarged hemorrhoids or weak sphincter muscles. Get a diagnosis, take appropriate meassures on the disorder.
> 
> I know from my own experience, trying to actively hold in flatulance will make it so you actually release it. I think it is similar to when amateurs attempt anal sex and they end up getting the urge to defecate.
> 
> ...


This is to correlate if it has stopped for people under certain circumstances


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Funny story, I was on the train, and I somehow knew it was happening. I kind of went into daydream mode and suddenly I heard "Hey, it stopped" but then I settled daydreaming because it grabbed my attention. And then the guy was like nevermind. I remember when I used to hold a fart, I would be relaxed. I wouldn't think about it much until it hit the internal sphincter, and then I could slowly tighten it with moderate force, making it return to the colon. Afterwards, I could relax again, and there would be no problems with the smell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, i will not count the post surgery and all those moments in which i forced myself to believe that i was smell free. And now i just remembered that sometimes in bed i slept in such a way that the buttocks made a seal on the anus, that was totally smell free.

Now the exercises of Pokerface, before them it was 24/7 bad smell and frequent gas incontinence, now with the exercises i´m free of the smell (i think that, at least the spaces i use smell nice and no bad reactions from people) 80% of the time, the other 20% are expected relapses.


----------

